# Hughes HDVR2 vs. Sony SAT-T60



## TWood (Jan 21, 2003)

I know this may have already been asked, but I couldn't find it.

Is there any difference between the Hughes HDVR2 and the Sony SAT-T60? Are these essentially the same receivers with a different name on the front? 

Thanks.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Nope, the HDVR2 is the newer version of the DirecTiVo. The SAT-T60 is the older one from over a year ago.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

I just got two HDVR2s (waiting for my hookup 2/1). What benefits did I get by buying the HDVR2 instead of the old Tivos (besides the dual-tuner)....

Someone also mentioned something about upgrading memory and HD space on them. Is it easy? (I don't believe this is hacking at all as I understand Tivo even encourgaes this type of tinkering).

Thanks.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Thats not hacking, its part of the fun of a TiVo. Now copying the data off the the drive is a nono...

As far as differences, the biggest IMO is a better ventilation system as well as USB ports. The hardware was completely redesigned so I'm sure there are other benefits that I'm leaving off...

BTW old DirecTiVos had dual tuners also...


----------



## TWood (Jan 21, 2003)

The reason I asked the question is because several retailers are selling the both the HDVR2 and the Sony SAT-T60. Being an E* customer, I didn't know the difference. Thanks James.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

James, great info as usual, thx. Is anything planned for the USB ports yet? Keyboard? Ethernet drivers?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

You can hook a ethernet connection to it and it will update over a broadband connection rather than dialing out. I'm not sure what DirecTVs plans for the DVR is but TiVo has some...

http://apple.slashdot.org/apple/03/01/09/1444235.shtml?tid=177


----------



## Eyedox (Nov 25, 2002)

So is the HDPVR2 not TIVO technology? Is it DirecTV only? If so, does that mean that there won't be a $5/mo charge for PVR features (like the TIVO versions).


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

No its TiVo, just DirecTV is the middle man. They licensed the TiVo technology from TiVo rather than create one themselves. It works better that way.


----------

